# is the master of ordanance worth the points?



## warchirf (Feb 13, 2011)

is the MoO worth the points?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Depends what exactly you have planned for your CCS.

Personally i like to have my CCS mobile in a Chimera with Plasmaguns.
The fact that the MoO needs to be stationary means that he would never get a chance to use his ability.

However, if you plan to keep your CCS stationary then he can be useful.
The only issue is that he is VERY inaccurate.
Some games, he can kill 10 times his points cost.
Other games, he might struggle to hit anything at all (or even worse, hit your own models with scatter).


At the end of the day, it all comes down to what else you have in your list.
The best thing about Imperial Guard is that they can take on multiple strategies and tactics, and can include unit/weapon options to cover all possible opponents that you face.

If you are lacking in high strength large blasts and face a lot of power armour, then something like the MoO may compliment your list nicely.


----------



## warchirf (Feb 13, 2011)

good points. i have been playing IG for awhile now, and i have always issued a MoO to my CCS as a standard addition (as i do lack LRBTs and Bassies). but in all the games i have played, they have proven worthless; very innacurate, and aginst a chaos or SoB army, their numbers are very few, and enjoy close combat. (however, my friend who plays SoB tend to get in close BECAUSE i have a MoO. he prefers shooting otherwise). 

so yea, i am just weighing up the MoOs potential and the restrictions placed on the CCS. speaking of which, i dont really know what the CCS is good for; i know he can issue orders and such, but they have never been pivitol. and since my rivals dont use mech or monstorous cretures (except the demon prince), so keeping the CCS back with the big guns and a MoO seems worthless...


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I don't bother with an MoO but that's mainly because I prefer the 4 SW build so will be mobile most of the time, and the MoO doesn't gel with mobility.
I believe he benefits from BID...have you tried that out?

CCS in general -
- Mech list...give them 4 SW's and go driving.
- Infantry heavy/gunline...make use of Orders/Morale Leadership boosts, espeially if 
taking lots of HWS's and combined Infantry. The Standard is also good for this.

Post an armylist and see what people say...hopefully something useful.


----------



## warchirf (Feb 13, 2011)

noob reply: whats "BID"?

i would like to try out a 4sw driveby ccs... i think it would frighten my chaos rival... and make him focus on that instead of my other vet squads...

is it also worth having autocannons (vet) fire form the hatch too? or best to keep it all mobile (mg, shotguns, grenade launcers, flamers etc)?

ill work on a list when i have a little more time lol... but my last list praticaly blew up in my face... ambush battle mission (it was random with preset armies)...chaos got in close combat - 'nuff said lol MoOs (yes, i took two (one in each ccs)) were useless (moreso) lol)


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

BID is bring it down. It's nice to have the rerolls on his scatter. I use 2 MoO in my army. They're great. I also have 4 or 5 Russes for each game. It's a slow army, but it has serious firepower!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

warchirf said:


> is it also worth having autocannons (vet) fire form the hatch too? or best to keep it all mobile (mg, shotguns, grenade launcers, flamers etc)?


That's basically the issue...Mobile - no HWT, static - HWT is a viable option. There should be plenty of high S weapons somewhere in the list anyway.


----------



## warchirf (Feb 13, 2011)

O_O i never thought of that!

wait, dont you need to target monsterous creatures or vehicles to use that? 

so making a blast template twin-linked allows them to re-roll scatter (including d6s)? 

maan, i feel so noob today lol ^_^


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, BID only works against MC's and Vehicles...most people face such lists, Mech especially.


----------



## warchirf (Feb 13, 2011)

HOBO said:


> That's basically the issue...Mobile - no HWT, static - HWT is a viable option. There should be plenty of high S weapons somewhere in the list anyway.



ok, im learnign sometihng here today lol. my first thought was to make the chimera as versatile as possilbe: giving is super power if it dont move (9 shots from the tank (ML, HB, PMHS) and then multiple shots from witihn (AC, 3GL and a lasgun). and on the move it can still have GLs... 

but having a full mobile firebase for MGs... might do some damamge lol. is it worth, then, to have a PMHS? if only to allow 3 extra shots (coz on the move, the chimera would only at most fire just the one gun).


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My Chimera builds are -
- for mobile Units like MeltaVets (they need to close with the enemy to be truly efficient)...ML/HF.
- for a unit like PlasmaVets, etc (because of the extra range of the PG's) which can stay immobile for a turn or 2...ML/HB. I personally only spend points on a Stubber IF I have points spare at the end of building a list, so I never include a Stubber as part of the base Chimera build....those points add up.


----------



## warchirf (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks fo the help. i will defently try a chimaera spam army next. (meltavets at the front leading the charge, with plasma vets following behind). with a decked out infantry platoon (no chinmeras.. but massed infatry and HWT)... will need to work on that soon metihnks haha


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

warchirf said:


> thanks fo the help. i will defently try a chimaera spam army next. (meltavets at the front leading the charge, with plasma vets following behind). with a decked out infantry platoon (no chinmeras.. but massed infatry and HWT)... will need to work on that soon metihnks haha


Yes, Hybrid lists are cool and great fun...and very efficient at killing the enemy:victory:


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Master of the Ordnance is not really for attack but to keep a space of the table pretty clean, if your enemy had blocks of troops or amases vehicles this could mess his strategy. 

for 30pts is excellent adition, as long you dont move the unit he is within.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

On a less strategic and technical note. I am always worth the points unless i'm drunk ^^


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

moo said:


> On a less strategic and technical note. I am always worth the points unless i'm drunk ^^


HaHa...funny that. Being drunk is a perfect example of how inaccurate he can be in many games I've seen him used.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

hes very on/off.

one game i destroyed 2 vidicators in 2 turns, other games he could go 4/5 turns without hitting anything.

i like to run 2, just so it keeps my enemy on his toes 

i good build ive always used for my ccs is: moo, missile launcher, 2 grenade launchers. lots of blasts for a mere 105pts


----------



## Daemon Child (Apr 12, 2011)

you could also try using fire on my target to increase the effectiveness of his shooting if the enemy is in cover that way they must re-roll successful cover saves


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I run a hybrid list. CCs with creed and kell. With a hw squad and 2x 30man blobs with heavy weapons. And the two platoon squads with lascannons. Creed and co are hidden in the middle. With a lascannon in his squad and the moo i have had good results targeting transports with the lascannon. Quite often opening the transport and landing the pie plate well because of the scatter re-roll. Because they don't move i get good use out of the moo and he fires for most of the game.


----------

